# 1960s Kay Old Kraftsman Archtop Acoustic



## garretrevels (Mar 9, 2007)

Hey fellas, here is another guitar from my collection, another acoustic. I really enjoy playing the few acoustics I have, perhaps I gotta get another one or two 

This is my 60s Old Kraftsman made by Kay. It's a faux flame blonde, made with plywood. Sounds pretty nice to my untrained ear, for what it is anyway.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=co8ZZszkAeU


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Nice playing Garret. When I first started playing back in the late 70's my first electric guitar was a Kay. Unfortunately, unlike yours, it was a piece of junk. The action was horrible and it didn't sound that good either. I enjoy your videos, keep making them. :smile:


----------



## dobsont (Jan 7, 2008)

She does sound good. Looks to be in great shape too. That maple neck is a nice touch. 

Are these all garage sale finds? 

I've had a crush on blonde (and white) Kay/Silvertone/Harmony archtops ever since I saw the one Lou Diamond Phillips was running around with on La Bamba...


----------



## garretrevels (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks guys, 

I've been lucky finding all my guitar, but no, none have been garage sale finds.....mostly local classifieds ect..

I've gotten all but two of my guitars from Nova Scotia....the H62 came from NB and this guitar came from NFLD

and before 2007 I only had 3 guitars, so I got em' all really quick


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

your stuff is so clean, nice instruments untainted by time- i love it.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Where do you find all these relics ????


----------



## LastChancers (Mar 21, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> Where do you find all these relics ????


Good Question! I have an old Harmony Rocket and Hofner Galaxie...but would love to find more vintage instruments. But all the shops are picked clean in my neck of the woods.

LC


----------



## garretrevels (Mar 9, 2007)

Local ads, but it seems there's not much around lately. I'll likely have to go the ebay route soon.

As many guitars as I have I always want more, I'm addicted


----------

